# How do the SUV hunters haul their deer?



## rfd499 (Nov 25, 2007)

I was considering getting a hitch rack for my Jeep and was wondering how the SUV hunters here haul their deer.


----------



## rcmjr (Jan 31, 2007)

I used to have a Ford Explorer, had a rack that slid into the receiver hitch, worked great.
Cabelas and Bass Pro have them. Used to be 99$ .....not sure what they are now.



P.S. do not run around the back of your vehicle in the dark and forget it is attached..........the pain in your shins will make you wanna uke:


----------



## The_Bonecrusher (May 7, 2009)

here is how i do it in a car, sometimes you need more than one cooler


----------



## passinthrough12 (Mar 11, 2009)

I dont drive an suv anymore but when i did i just threw a tarp down in the back and threw the deer in the back of the suv. It works just fine.


----------



## jdamet (Jul 25, 2009)

I do the SUV and car thing. Tarps or poly. Sometimes I will leave them in my sled I use to haul them out just to keep the mess contained in it.


----------



## LiteSpeed1 (May 21, 2005)

The_Bonecrusher said:


> here is how i do it in a car, sometimes you need more than one cooler


That wouldn't work in Minnesota. Deer can only be field dressed before being registered.


----------



## donedealtim (Dec 17, 2008)

*sportsman guide*

Go to the sportsman guide website and they have the racks that fit in your hitch. They are only 60 dollars. I just got the book yesterday and saw thrm in there. Im gonna get one for my SUV


----------



## brian40 (Nov 19, 2008)

rfd499 said:


> I was considering getting a hitch rack for my Jeep and was wondering how the SUV hunters here haul their deer.


Just bought a hitch rack for my Liberty but haven't hauled a deer with it yet.


----------



## jcsanders79-xt (Aug 28, 2007)

I've got a Jeep and use a hitch carrier. The only problem I have with it is that I can't open my tailgate with it open. Since its a TJ that can be problematic but it beats the hell out of spraying blood out of the tub.


----------



## r.spencer (Jun 20, 2009)

Don't laugh , it works!!!!!!!! When I had a Bronco I used to put the feild dressed deer in a body bag. I work as a Paramedic and had easy access to them. If it was a big buck then the head and antlers stuck out, otherwise it could be zipped up and hid from the antis.


----------



## WNYBuckHunter (Sep 13, 2009)

I wish I had the pictures on Photobucket still of one time when my buddy shot a doe and we ended up basically folding her in half, wrapping her in garbage bags and putting her in the trunk of my Chrysler Sebring coupe right on top of the climbers, etc. Most ridiculous thing Ive done. :becky:


----------



## Thundr (Jan 18, 2008)

I own a Gmc 1/2 ton truck and I use a hitch rack, only because then I don't have to lift the animal so high. I hunt alone and as most of you know, lifting that dead weight can be challenging.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## SandMan835 (Jun 3, 2007)

*Cabelas hitch rack*

I use a hitch rack also and it holds my cart real nice I carry a canvas tarp to protect my deer from road grime


----------



## Arrow_slinger43 (May 16, 2007)

Bofore i bought my truck i owned a Mitubishi montero, (most stupid car purchase ever) i would just throw the deer over the hood and open the windows, and hold onto the legs of the deer and drive home, but it was only like 2 miles to home because i live in the sticks :darkbeer:


----------



## DougKMN (Nov 7, 2006)

r.spencer said:


> Don't laugh , it works!!!!!!!! When I had a Bronco I used to put the feild dressed deer in a body bag. I work as a Paramedic and had easy access to them. If it was a big buck then the head and antlers stuck out, otherwise it could be zipped up and hid from the antis.


I can only imagine the looks of horror you must get from your neighbors as you drag a doe kill in......

I've got a hitch rack that I picked up at harbor freight. It was on sale, $60 for an aluminum rack. I may fabricate some kind of container to put in the rack, we'll see


----------



## MUZZYxSHOOTER (Jan 1, 2007)

We use a reciever hitch rack, Works out really great.


----------



## MNmike (Dec 27, 2003)

*you can buy*

rubber mats for the back cargo area of SUV's that have a tall lip around them to catch the blood.


----------



## HammyAbeer (Jul 15, 2008)




----------



## dinodonofrio (Jun 3, 2008)

I use the tarp in back of the suv trick.


----------



## ohiohikerguy (Mar 10, 2006)

We're fortunate to be able to walk to the neighbor's property for hunting. Once we field dress and drag our deer back to the house, we use the Dodge Caravan family vehicle to get the deer to the tag station. 

We lay down a poly tarp, then set cardboard on top of that. Any drops of blood are absorbed in the cardboard.

It's worked great. Even picked up one my daughter's friends with the newly checked deer in the back. She never even knew it was there until we strung it in the backyard to skin and quarter. :embara:


----------



## bulldog18 (Jan 20, 2006)

I use a rack that goes in my receiver hitch as well. I also found out it works great to hold the deer while I field dress it. When I am done I pull forward and turn the deer belly down and let the cavity drain. When that is done, I fold the deer up and strap it down and leave.


----------



## MoNofletch (Jul 28, 2003)

The rack is called a "Hitch and Haul". I just bought one!


----------



## rfd499 (Nov 25, 2007)

I will check into a hitch rack tomorrow. Had to haul my deer yesterday in the back of my Jeep with plastic wrapped around it.


----------



## HCH (Sep 20, 2006)

Hitch haul


----------



## G2shootR (Apr 21, 2004)

hitch haul or similar rack that goes in the hitch. I got mine from harborfrieght a few years back on sale for like 30 or 40 bucks. Its a little wobbly in the receiver, but it works.


----------



## SaskBushMan (Apr 22, 2006)

Hitch carrier. The only suggestion I can make is if you field dress bring a few tarps because the carriers are right in the dust path which is its big disadvantage.


----------



## dustoffer (Jan 24, 2009)

Hunting in S. Alabama in the '70s--my buddy's car was a VW. He took the passenger side seat out and that's where he hauled his stand, bow, etc., and where he hauled the deer out that he killed.


----------



## Stanley (Jan 18, 2005)

Plastic tarp in the back and throw the deer in the back.


----------



## Skeptic (Dec 11, 2005)

When I used my escort I didn't even throw a tarp back there.....just threw the deer in and got on the road.:darkbeer:


----------



## jhart75609 (Nov 8, 2005)

MoNofletch said:


> The rack is called a "Hitch and Haul". I just bought one!


This is the way to go!! I have a Hyundai Sante Fe, and have had as n=many as three on the hitch haul at ine time. It's even low enough that it's easier to load than a pick up. I plan on buying a pick up in the next few years, but may keep the hitch haul just for loading when I'm alone!


----------



## Roskoe (Apr 15, 2007)

I tried the receiver hitch. In warm weather, when most elk and antelope archery hunting happens, it can get real warm. Plus it is exposed for non-hunting folks to view. 

I much prefer the 8 X 10 blue tarp with old towels laid down. I can put an antelope in the back of my Honda CRV without even folding down the back seat. For a deer, one side of the back seat gets folded down. For elk, gotta quarter them up. For large horns, they have to go on the luggage rack on top.

One nice thing about the SUV is that, in hot weather, you can crank the A/C way up and wear a sweatshirt while driving. Much better than leaving the animal in back of a pickup for a two hour ride home.


----------



## woodsbaby (Aug 10, 2009)

I have a Blazer and I just use one of those hitch things.... 

or 
you could do this
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KYPVKQY2EdQ


----------



## Jellio (Sep 5, 2007)

SUV,,,,,,,,,,I only have a car so every time I shoot a deer I have to call my dad and beg to use his truck......well not really beg just ask nicely he like deer meat so it's good trade for him.


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

I too have used a Hitch Haul for the past 4 years on my Chevy Tahoe.

A word of caution - if you run dual exhaust out the back (typically on either side of the Resse Hitch) - I would not use the Hitch Haul. The exhaust will spoil the meat.


----------



## MTNHunt (Oct 27, 2007)

Hitch hauler or on the top...........gleaming from ear to ear all the way home!


----------



## Midlife Crisis (Mar 24, 2004)

2" receiver hitch on the back of the SUV + a cargo carrier (steel - about $60 from Sportsmans Guide. Might be able to find for less - do a search).


----------



## junglerooster1 (Jul 23, 2009)

whatever happened to the good ole days where they used to tie them draped over the hood of the car,lol!!! come on guys i know youve seen the old pics your grandpa has. the one where he has on his green wool pants and the plaid wool coat w the orange hat standing next to the red dodge rambler with the 8 pt tied to the hood.


----------



## jhart75609 (Nov 8, 2005)

I do remember my Pop having one in the trunk of a late 70's Ford LTD. Now that was a trunk!


----------



## Flatland Hunter (Dec 29, 2008)

Hitch Haul (with or without trap) or inside with a tarp... done both.


----------



## B-G-K (Sep 19, 2009)

When I drove my GMC Jimmy I had one of the racks that go into the receiver. Theyre usually just big enough for a cooler and a few other things but a deer straps down nicely to it with some ratchet straps.


----------



## rootdoc (Jul 11, 2004)

dinodonofrio said:


> I use the tarp in back of the suv trick.


I did that once and had a bit of blood seep out the side. . .lets just say the car never smelled the same when it was hot in the summer! ukey:


----------



## perchjerker (Sep 25, 2004)

*Hitch Haul*

When I had a suburban I went to a welder and had one built.Mine is still kicking 30 yrs later.Mine is heavy duty ,cost me $60 then. I had a trailer ball added so I can pull my 4 wheeler trailer.By having mine built it is able to open doors or tailgates without damage.When you shoot a 200+ lb buck its easier to stand in the rack and pull the buck in by the antlers.I have even pulled my bassboat on it.


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

Another tip - get the Hitch Haul Rhino Lined when you get it..it helps alot, resists rust, and cuts down on the rattle/


----------



## eyebrowcounter (Mar 15, 2009)

I use a hitch haul as well, I put it in a contractor bag like from Lowe's or home depot.


----------



## cgreenhead (Dec 8, 2007)

Ice chest :darkbeer:


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

You can't be the hitch carriers for an SUV. It's nice and low so don't have to wrestle with the deer too much to get in on. A couple ratchet straps and that sucker is going nowhere. The carriers are pretty cheap through Harbor Frieght tools.


----------



## Cipher (Jul 18, 2007)

My Jeep has been linex'ed on the inside, and I rarely have the backseat in. So I just throw the Deer inside the Jeep until I get to camp. 

This year I'm going to quarter the deer in the field and hump it out. Have an ice chest in the back of the Jeep to putthe meat in.


----------



## T-Rage (Aug 24, 2009)

a question for ny guys. can you put a deer in your trunk. i have a honda accord. i know i know. but i put a 1 inch hitch adapter to it. so i might fabricate something. but wasnt sure if it was legal to put it in your trunk? sorry new to deer transport?


----------



## 76_Bronco (Sep 20, 2009)

I'm too old to get another deer across the hood, thank goodness for those hitch haulers.


----------

